# Brauch ich einen Homeserver



## wievieluhr (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo PCGH Community.

ich hoffe Internet und Netzwerk passt^^

so ich überlege seid ein paar Tagen einen Homeserver zu bauen. Nur kommt mir immer wieder die Frage durch den Kopft brauch ich das eigentlich?

ich hätte lediglich vor meine Daten vom PC auf den Server auszulagern, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil ichs könnte.

Die Idee halte ich für sehr angenehm überall aus der Wohnung zugriff auf meine Daten zu haben.
Momentan lebe ich noch in einer WG, allerdings ziehen die anderen Beteiligten ( PC superDAUs) aus und ich habe die Wohnung für mich alleine ... ich hatte Vor mir einen WohnzimmerPC zu erstellen und den GamingRechner in einem Eigenen Raum unterzubringen und Laptop dann im Schlafzimmer zu nutzen.

Daher hätte ich gerne von euch Rat; ob ihr eure Homeserver intensiv benutzt oder wie viel Speicher ihr mit alltäglicher Nutzung  benötigt.
(mein Gaming Rechner hat momentan ca. 3.5 TB und ist zu ca 3/4 Belegt)

Der Vorteil am Homeserver liegt in ja ganz offensichtlich daran dass man unglaublich Günstig und Unglaublich Stromsparend einen Dauermedienserver zur verfügung hat. Da ich allerdings auch noch einen WohnzimmerPC zum Streamen via Steam, DVD player + Medienwiedergabe bauen möchte muss ich 2 komplette Systeme erstellen.


Soll ich jetzt erst den Server als Vorbereitung erstellen oder soll ich erst nen Vernünftigen Wohnzimmer HTPC basteln, diesem ne risen HDD verpassen und ihn vorübergehend / als provisorische Dauerlösung einsetzen und die Daten auf diesem Auslagern?

Was ist alles mit einem Homeserver möglich? kann ich ein Videospiel spielen und via Fraps ins Netzwerk speichern? wieviel Gigabit bräuchte ich um das zu ermöglichen? wie Stark würde sich das auf die Ping auswirken?

als Hardware hatte ich mir wirklich Low End ausgeguckt ( so richtung Sempron... (2x1,5 GHz) + 2GB Ram + mini SSD für OS + risen HDD für Daten)

ich freue mich auf eure Antworten

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## DOcean (11. Februar 2015)

ich hab die Variante HTPC+Homeserver in einem Gehäuse/PC -> geht ohne Probleme (Windows 7 drauf)

Wenn du nur Speicherplatz im Netz brauchst, kann auch sein das ein NAS reicht...


----------



## wievieluhr (11. Februar 2015)

OK Danke Schonmal für deine schnelle Antwort. ich hatte NAS in sofern ausgeschlossen, da ich mit weniger Geld stärkere Hardware einsetzen kann und noch den in den Genuss des Eigenbaus komme.
Als OS steht mit Windows Server 2012 / 2007 und sonstwas für versionen dank MSDNAA zur verfügung. daher muss ich mich nicht mit Linux auseinandersetzen


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn du eh noch einen HTPC brauchst dann suche dir ein schickes HTPC Gehäuse aus in das mal so 4x 3,5" HDD´s passen.

Dann bastel dir am besten was auf AM1 Basis + 4gb ram wenn du mit Linux fit bist oder lernen willst, 4-8gb wenn es Windows sein muss.

Speicherplatz?
Das kommt drauf an wie viel Daten du aktuell hast.
In den 3,5TB sind ja denke ich auch mal Spiele, das OS Programme usw.
Fang doch zu Beginn mit ner 4TB an, später kann man ja noch ausbauen.


----------



## NatokWa (11. Februar 2015)

Als reiner Datenserver bieten sich Sachen wie die WDMyCloud an . Habe selbst die 3TB Version davon stehen und arbeitet einwandfrei als Medienserver im Netz UND ist bei bedarf (Habs NICHT eingerichtet) auch aus dem I-Net unterwegs recht einfach zu erreichen . Extra einen Rechner dafür zu bauen ist heutzutage reiner Nonsense , außer du willst das Ding "Vor Ort" (eigener Bildschirm +eingabegedöns) statt über Netz/web-Interface steuern/einstellen .


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2015)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Als reiner Datenserver bieten sich Sachen wie die WDMyCloud an . Habe selbst die 3TB Version davon stehen und arbeitet einwandfrei als Medienserver im Netz UND ist bei bedarf (Habs NICHT eingerichtet) auch aus dem I-Net unterwegs recht einfach zu erreichen . Extra einen Rechner dafür zu bauen ist heutzutage reiner Nonsense , außer du willst das Ding "Vor Ort" (eigener Bildschirm +eingabegedöns) statt über Netz/web-Interface steuern/einstellen .



Jep reiner Nonsens 

Kommt immer ganz auf das Aufgabengebiet drauf an.

Wenn man sowieso einen HTPC braucht, kann man auch gleich beides miteinander verbinden.

Dann sind die Billigdinger aka WD MYbook usw Nonsens 
Die Übertragungsrate ist meist auch nicht so der Brüller.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. Februar 2015)

Vielen dank für die Antworten. allem Anschein nach werde ich dann wohl einen HTPC mit riesenplatte erstellen.
werde dem dann wohl ne Alte / günstige GPU verpassen und ne CPU in richtung i3.
damit kann ich dann einige Games auch direkt auf die Kiste laden und muss nicht für alles den Gamingrechner laufen lassen (streamen)

möglicherweise werde ich mich für eine AMD APU entscheiden ... dann brauch ich keine kleine Grafikkarte holen und packt alles was ich damit machen werde.

Meint ihr ich Sollte Dual Boot für den HTPC einsetzen oder krieg ich keine Merklichen nachteile wenn ich Statt einem Win Server Os ein normales Win 8 / 7 OS draufpacke?
mir ist bewusst: ich brauch 99% der Features von win server nicht, aber auf die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit wirkt sich das nicht aus ?


----------



## DOcean (12. Februar 2015)

hat keine Auswirkungen auf den Speed...

in meinem Augen gibt das nur 2-3 Fälle wo ein Server OS Sinn macht... nimm ein Win7 da hast das MediaCenter noch mit bei...


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Antworten. allem Anschein nach werde ich dann wohl einen HTPC mit riesenplatte erstellen.
> werde dem dann wohl ne Alte / günstige GPU verpassen und ne CPU in richtung i3.
> damit kann ich dann einige Games auch direkt auf die Kiste laden und muss nicht für alles den Gamingrechner laufen lassen (streamen)
> 
> ...



Setz am besten ein "normales" Windows ein, die Serverversionen haben viele Features die Leistung fressen und die du gar nicht benötigst.

AMD APU wäre eine Idee ja, dann brauchts keine Graka.

Wenns nen I3 mit Graka sein soll bedenke bitte, die graka wird den Stromverbrauch erhöhen, SInn und Zweck eines Homeservers ists aber den so gering wie möglich zu halten wenn das Ding 24/7 laufen soll.

Das mit dem Streaming würde ich mir aber mal überlegen.
Wie oft wirst du Spiele von der COuch aus spielen wollen?
Shooter kann man da ja ganz vergessen, moba´s usw auch.

Worauf ich hinaus will ist, vielleicht wäre eine AM1 Plattform nicht doch besser, damit kann man auch streamen und SIe verbraucht wesentlich weniger als eine FM2+ APU


----------



## freezy94 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mein altes Notebook (siehe Signatur, HP g7-2335sg) ausgeschlachtet und mir ein HTPC-Gehäuse aus Holz gebaut (die Temperaturunterschiede sind der Wahnsinn).
Darin werkelt nun eine 2 TB Festplatte (WD Red, 5400rpm, 64 MB Cache, langsam aber effizient und lag noch rum). Dieser ist an meinen TV angeschlossen (alternativ über den alten Monitor des Notebooks per Plug&Play). Meinen HTPC (Server) habe ich mittels Patchkabel direkt mit meinem Performance-PC verbunden (Netzwerkbrücke auf dem Performance-PC) und streame darüber meine Spiele (Steam In-Home Streaming) direkt auf meinen großen TV. Klappt alles wunderbar und dank direkter Verbindung via Patchkabel habe ich einen Inputlag der entweder gar nicht auffällt oder zu vernachlässigen ist.

Mein Notebook benutzt zum Streamen eine AMD APU (A8-4500M) und die schafft das ohne Probleme auf 1080p.
Ob man das wirklich braucht ist eine andere Sache. Zugegriffen werden kann direkt via WLAN (Ad-Hoc) oder direkt über den WLAN-Router.
Ich würde den HTPC und den Server miteinander kombinieren, gehostet wird mit Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit und 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. Februar 2015)

ok, ja dass die Graka den Stromverbrauch steigert ist mir bewusst ^^
naja die wahl des prozessors steht noch aus. und damit ja auch die Wahl des Mobos, es eilt ja nicht.

laut Inet reicht wohl auch für inhome Streaming ein Athlon 5350 Dick aus um 720p in 60 fps Darzustellen;
AMD AM1 5350 Steaming performance .. VIDEO! Low budget setup. :: Steam In-Home Streaming

Meine Uralte (miese) Glotze mit 32" schafft eh bloß 720p von daher reicht das.

Hab gesehen gibt auch AM1 Boards die Digital optische Audioausgänge unterstützen - daher ist das auch kein Problem.

am teuersten wird dann echt mit abstand die 4 TB platte ^^



der AM1 eignet sich dann auch besser für den Dauerbetrieb. 

Den Laptop will ich nicht ausschlachten ^^ wobei es wohl ne Simple lösung ware für nen Homeserver^^


----------



## NuVirus (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch nen HTPC i3 4340 und bin am überlegen den 24/7 bzw wenn ich daheim bin laufen zu lassen und mir eine der neuen Seagate 8TB Platten einzubauen als Datengrab 
Von der Leistung her brauche ich da keine Grafikkarte und hab mit dem Seasonic G-360W und nem H87 Board von Intel ca. 20W Idle Verbrauch (Undervolting/Offset geht irgendwie nicht da startet er nicht einmal mehr evtl Bios Problem) 
Meinst du steam inhome Streaming - falls ja kann ich das mal testen Hab PC und HTPC über meinen Router per Gigabit LAN angeschlossen.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. Februar 2015)

Ja ich meine In Home Streaming.

aber ich Weiß. dass der i3 das Problemlos schafft (mein alter Pentium 2 Kerner ausm Laptop schafft 720p @45fps) daher brauchst du das nicht Testen 

ich orientiere mich preislich für den Prozi im 50€ bereich und würde gerne nen AMD Prozi nehmen .... will nicht immer Intel kaufen 

ich Denke eher das ist ein Netzteil Problem weil die in so Niedrigen leistungsbereichen wohl abgesichert werden.


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

Der HTPC muss ja auch nicht unbedingt 24/7 laufen.
Mein Media-PC ist einfach im Standby ("Energie sparen") Modus. 
Wenn er gebraucht wird ist er in 5 Sekunden bereit, egal ob per WoL oder direkt per Tastatur geweckt. 
Da braucht der Fernseher länger zum einschalten ^^ (Das OS liegt aber auf einer SSD)


----------



## wievieluhr (12. Februar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> (Das OS liegt aber auf einer SSD)



aber natürlich ^^ selbst wenn ich bloß ne 32 gig ssd hole


----------



## freezy94 (12. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Den Laptop will ich nicht ausschlachten ^^ wobei es wohl ne Simple lösung ware für nen Homeserver^^



Ich habe den nur ausgeschlachtet, weil der HP-Support eine Vergewaltigung der Menschheit ist und nach einer "Überprüfung und Reparatur" Teildefekte auftraten.
Jetzt ist er statt 110 Grad (CPU unter Spielen) max. 55 Grad (CPU unter Prime95).


----------



## NuVirus (12. Februar 2015)

Jo aktuell geht meiner auch in den Ruhezustand und mit der Tastatur wecke ich nen auf geht sehr fix aber falls ich dann vom PC aus auf die Daten will ist das nen Problem


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ... aber falls ich dann vom PC aus auf die Daten will ist das nen Problem



Wieso das


----------



## NuVirus (12. Februar 2015)

Habs noch nicht getestet aber denke nicht das er automatisch aufwacht bei Zugriff oder? 

Nutze win7 pro am HTPC


----------



## wievieluhr (12. Februar 2015)

könntest ja mal Wake on Lan konfigurieren, sofern dein Mobo das unterstützt 

EDIT:

(so wie ich das jetzt im Inet überflogen habe; am HTPC wake on lan im bios aktivieren und im gerätemanager dem netzwerkadapter die ermächtigung des weckens geben und dann reicht es wohl schon ein Ping packet an den HTPC zu schicken (einfacher CMD befehl) den könnteste dann als batchdatei aufn desktop legen und den homeserver immer wenn er im standby ist anpingen.)


----------



## NuVirus (12. Februar 2015)

Jo kann ich mal testen atm hab ich eh keine Daten am HTPC sondern nur SSD


----------



## freezy94 (12. Februar 2015)

Du kannst auch die Batch ausführen indem du ein Batch ausführt und nachdem der PC aus dem Standby gerufen wurde direkt Zugriff auf den FTP-Server herstellt. 
Spart man sich 2 Klicks mit.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. Februar 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die Batch ausführen indem du ein Batch ausführt und nachdem der PC aus dem Standby gerufen wurde direkt Zugriff auf den FTP-Server herstellt.
> Spart man sich 2 Klicks mit.



und wenn man die Batch selber schreibt verliert man einen haufen haare trinkt 5 liter kaffee und fragt sich mindestens 5 mal wiso das nicht geht....

PC is Englisch eingestellt ... der verwurstelt mir jedes 2. Wort


----------



## freezy94 (12. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> und wenn man die Batch selber schreibt verliert man einen haufen haare trinkt 5 liter kaffee und fragt sich mindestens 5 mal wiso das nicht geht....
> 
> PC is Englisch eingestellt ... der verwurstelt mir jedes 2. Wort



Kommt rein auf die Programmierkünste an. 
Feste IP sollte hier Pflicht sein.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Februar 2015)

Meinst du jetzt nen batch (am client) das  über WOL den Server aufwachen lässt oder wie genau meinst es?

Feste IP im Heimnetzwerk ist kein Problem hab meinem uralten Laserdrucker auch ne feste IP gegeben bzw am Router eingestellt das er immer die gleiche bekommt.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. Februar 2015)

du pingst mit deinem PC den server an. Batch datei erleichter das ungemein... brauchst nicht die IP adresse aufschreiben und nicht immer befehleingeben



Spoiler



@echo off
:start
%windir%\system32\ping 194.122.81.46
pause
goto start

so lässt sich zum beispiel google immer wieder anpingen.... (drücken einer taste wiederholt den vorgang)

und nach dem prinzip würde ich den HTPC/server anpingen (hab noch kein WOL konfiguriert daher vermut ichs bloß)
alternativ kannst du natürlich teamviewer benutzen


----------



## Jimini (13. Februar 2015)

Meines Wissens wartet ein WOL-fähiges System nicht auf einen Ping, sondern auf ein spezielles Paket, ein sogenanntes "Magic Packet".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2015)

Bei meinem Intel Chip kann ich einstellen ob ich Magic Packet oder alles nehme. Da man wiederum in jeder aktuellen Fritzbox einstellen kann dass bei Zugriff ein WOL-Paket gesendet wird sind Überlegungen mit Batches und ob man auch bei Ping aufwacht meist eh überflüssig.
Ein Script/Programm was bei nicht Gebrauch aber z.B. nicht wenn TV läuft wieder in den Energiesparmodus geht ist dann schon spannender.


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Februar 2015)

naja Ich hab meine Frage beantwortet bekommen und für alle Anderen gilt: eigener Thread ist fix erstellt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
-Closed-


----------

